# EvanCuber Progression Thread



## EvanCuber (Jul 23, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 27, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 27, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 29, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 29, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> my times are starting to drop


I'm assuming you mean that your times are getting worse.


> The only problem is, practicing my PLLs has got me into a habit of turning faster, and my look ahead now cannot keep up with my TPS


Try chill solves.


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 30, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 2, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> So I came back from my competition and I did not do as good as I wanted to. I would rather not share my results here, because I am to ashamed of how far it is below my normal average. However, while I was there, I was racing somebody and got an 8.79 PB Single! And right after that, on my next solve, I got a 9.98 single. After that, my next two solves were really bad because I was pretty nervous after getting two in a row sub 10 so I got a 14.01 and DNF. But then I got a 10.6 for my final solve and got an 11.53 ao5!


I did worse than average at my only competition too, so no worries.
GG on the pb!


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I've decided to learn a new method for OH solving, seeing as CFOP requires a lot of regrips and a higher movecount, which is not as good for OH solving. So today, I start my quest to learn Mehta One-Handed, so best of luck for me!


If you're going to learn a separate method for OH, you might as well use the best OH method, Roux. Or you can use ZZ if you don't want to cheat by abusing the table


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I've decided to learn a new method for OH solving, seeing as CFOP requires a lot of regrips and a higher movecount, which is not as good for OH solving. So today, I start my quest to learn Mehta One-Handed, so best of luck for me!


Tbh Mehta is one of the worst methods for OH, but if you enjoy it then go right ahead.


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> I don't like the intuitiveness of Roux and I don't like using MU moves OH, which Roux uses.


Understandable.


MJbaka said:


> And YRUru is better than Roux for OH anyway.


I disagree. YruRU a good OH method, but is a bit worse than Roux


MJbaka said:


> But I just want to see how far I can go with Mehta on OH, and my goal is sub-15 OH


Mehta isn't great for OH.

I would suggest either ZZ or YruRU


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

No point in learning a brand new method for OH, I doubt any of them will take you much further than CFOP. I would say either optimize it or learn ZZ, since it is quite similar to CFOP.


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Umm... Actually learning a better methods for OH is worth it. Luke Garrett's dad told me this at the Wyoming competition and gave the example of Carter Kucala, who uses CFOP two handed, and a different method one handed is nearly world class one handed with this method


Mehta isn't any better than CFOP for OH. In fact, it might be worse. Don't waste your time with it.


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> It might not be good for you, but I see plenty of potential in it. What makes you think it is so bad?


It has similar movecount to CFOP, and the ergonomics aren't any better either


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Mehta has a 45-50 movecount, which is way better than the movecount of CFOP


It isn't. OH CFOP movecount should be lower than normal CFOP. Mehta, on the other hand, shouldn't have a big difference in movecount between 2H and OH because it's heavily alg based. Ultimately, their OH movecounts should be quite similar.


MJbaka said:


> and Mehta is rotationless, which will help avoid table abuse and save a ton of time


As a ZZ solver who solves rotationless, I disagree. Rotations don't take much time, whether it's OH or 2H. And good CFOP solves should only have around 2 on average anyway.

Lastly, erognomics. I argue CFOP has better OH ergonomics than Mehta.

Also, there's the practical disadvantage. You'll have to actively practice 2 completely different methods.


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Umm... Actually learning a better methods for OH is worth it. Luke Garrett's dad told me this at the Wyoming competition and gave the example of Carter Kucala, who uses CFOP two handed, and a different method one handed is nearly world class one handed with this method


what method does he use?


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 3, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 4, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 4, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> Tbh Mehta is one of the worst methods for OH, but if you enjoy it then go right ahead.


umm.. You're kinda not wrong, but worst is just an exaggeration. It ain't bad but it ain't as good as YruRU or Roux


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 4, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 5, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Well I started practicing Roux OH yesterday and I think that is the path I will go for OH. Right now I am mainly focusing on getting my M moves fast and efficient block building, and I average about a minute one handed.


Nice. I average around a minute with Roux as well!!


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 5, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 23, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 24, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 4, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-07
> single: 1.29
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 1.29 F U' F2 R U F2 R2 U F'


I hope this is 2x2
Noice anyway though


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I hope this is 2x2
> Noice anyway though


You can tell by the scramble.

GG, though put the stuff in spoilers if you can


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 8, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

Spoiler



Like this


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 9, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Idk how


Dots on the right, next to the picture, click the slashed out eye.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 9, 2021)

or type [SPOILER]Your times here[/SPOILER]
output:


Spoiler



Your times here


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 27, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

EvanCuber


----------



## EvanCuber (Oct 9, 2022)

EvanCuber


----------

